# Hank's Spring Fun Fun Drag Race Extravaganza



## alpink

SPRING FUN RUN
Saturday April 28 2012
Classes:
1)	TJ/S 100% stock- t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21
2)	TJ/M t-jet modified- Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes, any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams
3)	AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock- armature, per (i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams
4)	AFX/M A/FX modified- 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.
5)	4G/S+D Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster- Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams. 
6) P/PM Pancake Pro Mod- Any chassis that has 3 or 4 gears on top plate allowed. Any armature allowed that ohms no lower than 3.5 ohms. Polymer motor magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids & shunts allowed. Traction magnets allowed, max of two (2). Any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires allowed. Any plastic body allowed. All other mods Ok. Minimum weight 21 grams.
7) I/S Inline Stock- This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams
8)	D/S Door Slammer- 5.5 ohm armature allowed (hot- stock motor). Polymer & baked NEO motor magnets, pickup shoe braids allowed. Shunts allowed. Any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires. DIE CAST BODY. minimum of 57 grams.
9)	Case Race- details to be announced at race.​BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
T/JS body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis

General Rules: in staying with an agreed nature of drag strip and street drag racing; formula, Indy and Can Am bodies are disallowed. Cars should be kept to a reasonable width, usually accepting width restrictions of 1&5/16 (1.3125) inches. Wheelie bars should be limited to length of 2.5 inches. No testing once racing begins with exceptions decided by Hank or Scott. Wheelie bars are permitted in all classes EXCEPT TJ/S 100%stock tjet.


Please note, Pit Passes are $5.oo and each car in each class will be $2.oo. Limit 2 cars per class

The club is located in Skippack PA near the intersection of 
Routes 113 & 73.

* From Rt 202, take Rt 73 (Skippack Pike) West for 7.6 miles to Rt 113 South .7 miles to Mensch Road (first left after Skippack Firehouse). After left on Mensch, go one half mile to clubhouse on right.

* From Rt 422, take Collegeville exit to Rt 29 North. Go 4.7 miles to Rt 113 North, then 2.9 miles to Mensch Road. Turn right on Mensch, go one half mile to club house on right.


[email protected]​


----------



## alpink

Eagle Raceway Class Rules:
Classes:
Wheelie bars allowed in all classes except TJ/S
1) TJ/S - Stock T-jet- For original copper bottom chassis. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any resin cast or molded hard plastic car, suv or pick up truck body allowed. Body must mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis. Vacuum formed bodies Prohibited. Armature can ohm no lower than 16 ohms. Balanced, Trued, Rewound or Dewound armatures are Prohibited. Copper carbon brushes only. Magnets must be ceramic. Legal magnets : North-Green or Black, South-Orange, White, Black or Black w/ White Stripe. Wheelie bars are Prohibited. All other mods prohibited. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

2) TJ/PS-Pro Stock T-jet- Original copper bottom chassis only. Armature can ohm no lower than 16 ohms. Balanced, Trued, Rewound & Dewound arms Prohibited. Copper carbon brushes only. Original copper pick up shoes only. Magnets must be ceramic. Legal magnets : North-Green or Black, South-Orange, White, Black or Black w/ White Stripe. Any wheel allowed with a max hub diameter of .188 inch. Any slip on tire allowed with a max diameter of .400 inch & a max width of .125 inch. Any year car, suv or pick up truck body allowed. Body must be resin cast or molded hard plastic. Must mount using original screw holes in chassis. Vacuum formed bodies Prohibited. All other mods Prohibited. Minimum weight 18 grams. Max weight 22 grams 

3) TJ/M - T-Jet Modified- For any T-jet, Johnny Lighting or Auto World Thunder Jet chassis. Any year car or pick up body. Armature can ohm no lower than 5.5 ohms. Rewinding or dewinding of armature Prohibited. Legal arms are as follows : Blue Dragster-Blue Tips with copper or green wire, Mean Green-Green Tips with green or copper wire, Tuff Ones-Red Tips with green wire, Wild Ones-Gray Tips with green wire. Legal arms may be balanced & trued. Any ceramic motor magnet allowed. Traction magnet allowed, maximum of one. Any motor brushes, gears, wheel and tire combination allowed. Pick up shoe braids & shunts Prohibited. Any plastic car, suv or pick up truck body allowed. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams. All Other mods Prohibited

4) AFX/S-AFX, Magna Traction & X-Traction Stock- Ultra G chassis is Prohibited. Magna Traction & X-Traction armatures can ohm no lower than 14.5 ohms. AFX (Non Magnatraction)armature can ohm no lower than 5.5 ohms. Balanced, trued, rewound or dewound armatures are prohibited. Any copper carbon replacement brush allowed. Slotted dome silver brushes allowed in AFX chassis. Ceramic motor magnets only. Legal AFX magnets : North-Light Blue, White or Green. South-Orange or Green. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. Slip on silicone rear tires allowed. Any resin cast or molded hard plastic car, suv or pick up truck body allowed. Body must securly mount to chassis. Vacuum Formed bodies Prohibited. Minimum weight 20 grams.Maximum weight 25 grams. All other mods prohibited. 

5) AFX/M-AFX Magna Traction & x-Ttraction Modified- Armature can ohm no lower than 5.5 ohms. Legal arms are as follows : Blue Dragster-Blue Tips with copper or green wire, Mean Green-Green Tips with green or copper wire, Tuff Ones-Red Tips with green wire, Wild Ones-Gray Tips with green wire. Legal arms may be balanced & trued. Rewound & dewound arms Prohibited. Any motor brushes allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed. Traction magnet allowed maximum of one (1). Any gears, wheels & tires allowed. Any plastic car, suv or pick up truck body allowed. Pick up shoe braids & shunts Prohibited. Minimum weight 21 grams. All other mods prohibited

6) 4G/S+D-Stock 4 Gear Specialty, Dragster & Auto World 4Gear- Traction magnets must be removed from Auto World (AW) 4Gear to compete. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Stock gears must be used. Armatures: Magnatraction & AW arms can ohm no lower than 14.5 ohms. Non Mag arms can ohm no lower than 7.0 ohms & legal arm for Non Mag is Blue Tips with green or copper wire. Rewound, Dewound, balanced & trued arms Prohibited. Any copper carbon replacement brush allowed. Silver slotted dome brushes allowed for Non Mag chassis. Any car,suv or pick up truck body that is resin cast or molded hard plastic allowed. Vacuum formed bodies Prohibited. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams. All other mods Prohibited

7) 4G/PS Specialty/4-Gear Pro Stock- Any armature allowed that ohms no lower than 3.5 ohms. Polymer motor magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids & shunts allowed. Traction magnets allowed, max of two (2). Any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires allowed. Any 4 Gear chassis allowed. Any plastic body allowed. All other mods Ok. Minimum weight 21 grams.

8) P/PM Pancake Pro Mod- Any chassis that has 3 gears on top plate allowed. Any armature allowed that ohms no lower than 3.5 ohms. Polymer motor magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids & shunts allowed. Traction magnets allowed, max of two (2). Any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires allowed. Any plastic body allowed. All other mods Ok. Minimum weight 21 grams.

9) I/S Inline Stock- This includes any listed inline car readily available with stock motor, magnets & gearing. Chassis allowed are Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, Marchon & BSRT G3 part #902 Box Stock. Wizzard & SlotTech cars Prohibited. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Any car, suv or pick up truck body allowed. Body must be resin cast or molded hard plastic. Vacuum formed bodies Prohibited. Minimum weight 18 grams. All other mods Prohibited 

10) D/S Door Slammer- Any inline chassis allowed. Any motor magnet allowed. Any traction magnet that fits in stock location allowed. Any type of pick up shoe & shunts allowed. Armature can ohm no lower than 5.5 ohms. Balanced & trued armatures allowed. Rewound & dewound arms prohibited. Any motor brushes, gears,wheels and tires allowed. Any Die Cast metal car, suv or pick up truck body allowed. Minimum weight 57 grams. All other mods prohibited

11) I/M Inline Modified- Any inline chassis allowed. Any motor magnet allowed. Any traction magnet that fits in stock location allowed. Any type of pick up shoe & shunts allowed. Armature can ohm no lower than 5.5 ohms. Balanced & trued armatures allowed. Rewound & dewound arms prohibited. Any motor brushes, gears,wheels and tires allowed. Any plastic car, suv or pick up truck body allowed. All other mods prohibited

BLUE COMET MC 4042 Mensch Road Skippack PA 19473

1/64 scale 1/4 mile 40' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip

http://www.mobydiditperformance.com/class-rules-eagle-raceway.html

.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Gonna get em out and dust em off. 

No honeymoons this time round lol.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain

Hey Al,

You may see me at this one. I hope to give it a shot. If you have a flyer email me and I can post it at the store. Maybe I can get a few of my customers to participate. Email [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## macmagee

*hanks spring fun extraganza*

cleaning up cars as we speak cant wait.
wish it was tomorrow. I get to see all 
my friends,al,hank,scott, darrell,jim sgrig.
honeymoon joe and maybe some new faces.
see ya there.

mac


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bump :dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

5 day bump. Hope I make it this time. :wave:
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

bump back to page 1. thank you


----------



## alpink

bump - bump - bump


----------



## alpink

just a gentle reminder that this terrific event is just over a month away. get yer best builds out and head on over.


----------



## alpink

4 weeks until madness and mayhem.


----------



## sidejobjon

*tutor*

Al OR All,
I have 6 Chassis & 6 arms above 16 oms ,apart on my bench. I want to get ready for Skippack, TJ/S class. What should i do next? This was a way to bump & at same time, get some pointers. If this is not the place for this were should i go?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## tjetsgrig

sidejobjon said:


> Al OR All,
> I have 6 Chassis & 6 arms above 16 oms ,apart on my bench. I want to get ready for Skippack, TJ/S class. What should i do next? This was a way to bump & at same time, get some pointers. If this is not the place for this were should i go?
> Thanks SJJ


John,
Keep everything STOCK!! Grind the tires as round as you can get them, stretch the PU springs, adjust your brush tension, set your "contact patch", use a Willys body and off you go!!! Make 'em fast man!!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## sidejobjon

tjetsgrig said:


> John,
> Keep everything STOCK!! Grind the tires as round as you can get them, stretch the PU springs, adjust your brush tension, set your "contact patch", use a Willys body and off you go!!! Make 'em fast man!!!
> 
> Jim Sgrig


Jim,
Can you elaborate on "contact patch"? Thanks see you up there.

SJJ


----------



## Super Coupe

Hello SJJ. I think Jim is referring to the bottom of the shoes. Make sure as much of them are hitting the track as possible. You can take a magic marker,mark the shoes,run it around the track a little and see how much contact your getting. Hope this helps.
>Tom<


----------



## sidejobjon

*New jersey*

Tom,
How many going from NJ should we rent a bus? Thanks keep tips coming still 3 weeks.
SJJ


----------



## Super Coupe

sidejobjon said:


> Tom,
> How many going from NJ should we rent a bus? Thanks keep tips coming still 3 weeks.
> SJJ


I'm not sure how many going. I hope I can get some cars going before then. Like ya said,still 3 weeks away. There is still hope.
>Tom<


----------



## sidejobjon

*getting ready*

Happy Easter,
Last night i finished polishing, cleaning, matching, ect. Hope i have time to start putting them back togeather & testing. What will i get out of the 6? 2,maybe 3?
thanks for help see you guys in two weeks.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon

*Fish tailing*

How do i control the burn outs & fishtailing with the 50 year old stock tires?
Thanks in advance
SJJ


----------



## alpink

try soaking them in oil of wintergreen for awhile. be careful with it though.
and learn to accelerate as slow as you can and still find that sweet spot to attain the highest speed possible. 
this is part of or maybe all of the challenge of the 100% stock t-jet class.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

John if you have to use any older tires, I have some Death Grip made by TRINITY and the stuff really makes old and new tires come alive.

Let me kniow what you wanna do Johnny Boy

Getting closer guys :freak:


----------



## sidejobjon

sounds good need some that! call me when free


----------



## Super Coupe

Tick tock,tick tock, I may not be there unless I can get some cars going,, anyway, tick tock......


----------



## Kurl3y

alpink said:


> try soaking them in oil of wintergreen for awhile. be careful with it though.
> and learn to accelerate as slow as you can and still find that sweet spot to attain the highest speed possible.
> this is part of or maybe all of the challenge of the 100% stock t-jet class.


I have never heard of "oil of wintergreen" .. Al you know all the good secrets.

Oil of wintergreen = slobber from a piece of doublemint to Kurl3y ... DOH!


----------



## alpink

I haven't invented or discovered anything.
I do try to pay attention when others are divulging information and ask pertinent questions.
I don't mind sharing what I've learned because that promotes our hobby.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Since oil of wintergreen is one of the primary ingredients in muscle rubs, I wonder if something like IcyHot would work... Bengay might be a bit too greasy. but IcyHot isn't..


----------



## sjracer

bump!


----------



## alpink

*just a few days till race time*

hey, thanx for the bump sjracer!


----------



## alpink

something went "bump" in the night


----------



## macmagee

double bump only 1 day left
and we burn some rubber
cant wait. see you all there.

mac


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

macmagee said:


> double bump only 1 day left
> and we burn some rubber
> cant wait. see you all there.
> 
> mac


Hi Mac. Been real busy working. See you there pal!!!


----------



## sidejobjon

I can`t make it. Received some bad news.I think i was ready @$#% happens
SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sidejobjon said:


> I can`t make it. Received some bad news.I think i was ready @$#% happens
> SJJ


Im sorry Johnny boy, if you need anything just call and ask.

Hope everything works out, call me.


----------



## alpink

Race Day. come on out and try 1/64 scale Drag Racing in Skippack PA.


----------



## FastZ28

Getting ready to head out, looking forward to meeting some of you guys!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well guys, another great race day at Hanks place in Skippack Pa.

Al called most of the race with the exception for 2 short breaks, thanks Al. 

Got me a few trophies, :dude: and some good prizes. 

If you never did this guys, please try and get to a race. Soooo much fun. It really is a rush like I can't explain. 

Looking forward to the next one. :thumbsup:

Great to see some new faces and familiar ones too. Met the infamous Ninjatek aka Cordell from Nitroslots. He brought a buddy so that was cool.

Congrats to Mr Jim P for what I believe was the fastest pass of the day. It wasnt an inline, it was our latest class, Pancake Mod. Any chassis that runs a pancake so we had some tjets and AFX. 

Jim P's car built by our very own infamous Sgrig, went .555 sec at almost 36 M.P.H !!!!!! Holy Bejebbers!!!!! This car backed it up with a pair of .577!!!

So guess who gets lucky enough to run against him in the semi-finals, yup little old me. Mine was running .614 at about 32.4 M.P.H, and I guess the pressure got to him, He lit the red light and ran a 557!! Don't remember what I ran but I won. WHEW what a break!!!! Then went to the finals and took it home baby!!!

Big thanks to Hank, Alpink, Scott and Mr Pancake Jim Sgrig for helping us all out. It's a lot better when there is good competition and Jim's been helping a bunch of these guys out lmao!!!

See ya at the next one fellers!!! :wave:


----------



## sidejobjon

Congrats Joe Lets see that rocket, Any body got pictures?
SJJ


----------



## alpink

*RESULTS April Fun Run 2012*

RESULTS Hank’s Eagle Raceway April FUN RUN 2012

17 participants, 119 entries

Top Eliminator with 35 wins is Mike C, Skylark had 22, MAC had 16 and Scott had 14.

TJ/S -100% stock t-jet 14 entries
TQ Mike C - 55 Chevy - 1.748
1st Mike C - Blue Chevy - .415 - 1.762 @<10.4
2nd Skylark - 67 GT - .464 - 1.921 @<10.4

TJ/M -t-jet modified 19 entries
TQ Skylark - Orange Cheetah - 0.894 @19.88
1st Skylark - Orange Cheetah - .448 - 0.940 @19.19
2nd Mike C - White Willies - .468 - 0.930 @19.46

AFX/S -AFX & Magnatraction & Xtraction stock 21 entries
TQ Mike C - Camaro - 0.918 @20.42
1st Mike C - Camaro - .406 - 1.023 @17.66
2nd MAC - 57 Nomad - .469 - 1.079 @18.27

AFX/M -AFX & Magnatraction & Xtraction modified 13 entries
TQ MAC - Vette - 0.436 @26.47
1st Scott D - Black Mustang - .445 - 0.817 @21.77
2nd Mike C - Camaro - .397 - 0.760 @24.41

4G/S&D –Specialty/4-Gear Aurora & Auto World stock 20 entries *****
TQ Mike C - Vega - 1.053 @17.62
1st * Mike C * - Vega - .312 - 1.039 @17.51
2nd * Mike C * - Grand AM -- no results --

P/PM -Pancake ProMod 13 entries
TQ Jim P - Blue Vette - 0.566 @34.81
1st Skylark - Black Yell - .467 - 0.663 @30.84
2nd Hank - Herst - .500 - 0.873 @21.64

I/S –Inline stock 12 entries
TQ Eddie P - Henry J - 0.722 @22.15
1st Darryl - Red Porsche - .530 - 0.732 @21.72
2nd MAC - Camaro - .434 - 0.836 @20.14

D/S –Door Slammer 7 entries 
TQ MAC - AC Delco - 0.713 @27.40
1st MAC - AC Delco - .384 - 0.689 @28.66
2nd Hank - 57 Chevy - .295 - 0.713 @28.33


----------



## sjracer

I had a blast, hopefully I'll see everybody again in the fall. Thanks Hank, Al, Scott and Jim S.


----------



## sidejobjon

Darrel,
Congrats on your win.
SJJ


----------



## alpink

I would like to thank all the racers that helped make this race day so much fun and allowed for competition in a friendly way. Attending were Jim Sgrignioli, Kelvin, Cordell, Ed S, Bob & his lovely wife (sorry I have forgotten her name, my apologies), Eddie P, Jim P, MAC, Darryl, Joe Skylark Honeymoon, Jesse, Zach, Bryan, Mike, Scott D, and of course Hank the track owner and driving force behind these wonderful events. Newcomers: Bryan, Zack, Jesse, Bob, Ed S, Cordell and Kelvin show that slot car drag racing is increasing in popularity and should continue to provide a fun outlet for those interested. Although some of them have experience, some were new to drag racing and gave a good accounting with their efforts and open minds. Jim Sgrig was, as always, very outgoing in helping everyone tuning their cars and providing expert advice and top notch drag racing parts when needed. Also his unique sense of humor goes a long way to help keep things light and happy, happy, joy, joy. Without his participation it would be a tad less special and I have to thank him for taking the time from his busy production schedule and household duties to support Hank’s efforts.

We race for fun, so tech inspections are lax. I want to encourage all racers to report to race officials any suspicions they have about something that seems amiss. I can assure you that the race officials will get to the bottom without embarrassing the person reporting or the person needing questioning. We, unfortunately, had a situation that wasn’t discovered until after the class was finished and the investigation resulted in the winner of class being disqualified and the runner up was declared winner and the fastest semifinalist was declared the runner up. However, there was a question in someone’s mind from qualifying and wasn’t brought to anyone else’s attention until the class was finished, which resulted in some cars being eliminated that might have had a better chance at being in the semi finals and winning. Please speak to someone if you have doubts.

I have to also thank the Blue Comets Motorcycle Club, which Hank belongs and is security officer, for allowing us to use their facility to entertain our friends. 
Again, there were many instances of racers helping each other with parts when there were losses or breakages and no one expected anything in return. I am proud of this great group of racers that come from very divergent backgrounds for getting along so well and creating a temporary Utopian society for a few hours. Thank You Cordell and Kelvin for providing assistance taking pictures of much of the event and posting up where and when you can. Scott Dunlap is invaluable for his behind the scenes efforts and race day responsibilities that would add greatly to task if not handled so well by him. And Hank, what can I say about Hank ?????? Hank is learning a lot all at once and providing his expertise where it is needed and keeping this whole event happening in spite of economic difficulties which we all face. 

Thank You everyone for providing an oasis in the middle of the madness of day in day out life. I enjoyed myself and it appeared everyone else did as well.

alpink


----------



## alpink

http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/Eagle Raceway April Fun Run 2012/


----------



## alpink




----------



## alpink




----------



## alpink




----------



## alpink




----------



## alpink




----------



## alpink




----------



## JordanZ870

Wow, looks like you had a TON of FUN! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Congrats to all the winners. Have to also thank Kelvin for taking all those Awsome pics!!!!

What a motley looking group lmfao!!!!!! All good people with great competition. Love how we have more and more people coming. And supporting HO Drag Racing. I'm telling you, the rush is addictive!!!!!

Thanks for posting the pics Pink :thumbsup:


----------



## bk1095

*drag race*

thanks al, hank, and scott . me and zack had a great first time out racing with everyone. omg some realy fast cars too.see you at the next one...bryank.........


----------



## FastZ28

I would like to thank Al and Hank and Scott for putting on a great event! I would also like to thank everyone that was there for a great time, great competition, and for making a 1st time drag racer feel welcome! Special thanks to Joe for letting me race a couple of his cars and some tuning tips. Jesse thanks for the use of a body, and Jim Sgrig for some advice. Congrats to all the winners! Can't wait to wrench on my cars and come back in the fall!
I took one picture and one video, lets see if I can post them


----------



## macmagee

fast z28 nice pic of me next time I
will a hat to cover my shiney head
it is a wonder that glow did not
throw the guys off on the starting
line. nice meeting you and the other
guys see you in the fall.

mac


----------



## macmagee

ditto on all the thanks to al,hank, and scott
for putting on another great show as usual.
it was nice to see some new faces along
with the regulars. tune them up and I
wil see you guys in the fall.

mac


----------



## yellerstang

Hello all,

Many thanks for a great day of racing at Skippack. This was my first venture into an organized drag racing event, I hope it wont be my last. Thanks to all, a great bunch of friendly and informative fellow racers. I thoroughly enjoyed myself, it was great.

Jesse Shipe
Shamokin, Pa.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Sounded like a Great turnout and a fun time  Love the pix too. But what wondering, could you put some names to the faces in those pix ? I mean, I've been reading stuff from you guys for over a year now, and kinda got to know some of you through your words and contributions to this forum, although I never met you. And think it would be cool to put a name to those faces in the pix that Alpink posted. How 'bout it ?
PS- Quid Pro Quo, here's MY ugly Mug.....


----------



## alpink

http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/Hanks Eagle Raceway IROC Trucks/


----------



## alpink

Scott and Hank









Eddie P and Mac(macmagee)









Kelvin and Cordell(ninjatek)









Ed S, Bryan, Zach,Bob(fastz28) and Jess(yellerstang)









Jim P and Bryan









Mac(macmagee), Eddie P, Jim Sgrig and Jess(yellerstang)









.


----------



## alpink

Darryl L sjracer









tjetsgrig









Darryl, Mac, Hank, Bill T(wheelszk), Scott, Jim Sgrig(tjetsgrig), Jim P, MikeC









Joe Honeymoon Skylark and Scott









Joe Skylark and Mac









Mac and Mike C


----------



## slotcarman12078

You did notice the pix in the background, didn't ya Ralph?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

THANKS MAN ! It's so cool now, that I can see a face in my mind when I read their words. But I notice that Alpink's pic was not taken ?! And I'm not gonna ask WHY Jim Sgrig changed SHIRTS during the event - LOL ! 
And YES, I noticed the Vintage Motorcycle Racing pix on the wall- Awesome ! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

the pictures are a compilation of the fall and spring races.
notice Joe Honeymoon is not in the group photo, that was taken in the fall while he was on honeymoon in atlantic city.
we didn't think to get the group photo at the spring event.
al's picture appears elsewhere in this thread.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Al- is that you ?*



alpink said:


> .....
> al's picture appears elsewhere in this thread.


Al, 
Is that you in the Yellow Aurora T-Shirt with a White Beard and Glasses at the table ?


----------



## alpink

Ralph, yes, and I think there are a few pics of me presenting awards too.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Al, you don't look so scarey  And funny thing is, none of you guys look anything like I thought you'd look like.... but you all sure do look like a Motley Crew 
And thanks for Sharing and captioning the personal pix. I hope to someday meet some of you.... at either a Drag meet or a Slot Show(which I've never been to one or the other).


----------



## alpink

not trying to be scarey. LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

For the longest time I thought Al looked like Peggy!! :lol:


----------



## FastZ28

alpink said:


> Wheelie bars should be limited to length of 2.5 inches.


I have a question on the wheelie bars, does the length have any effect? Say I make one thats 1 inch vs 2 inch, what difference will I see? Does the length include what goes under the chassis or just what sticks out beyond the body?

Also on mounting, the t-jets are pretty straight forward but how do you mount them on AFX/MT and on Specialty chassis's? 

Sorry for all the questions, I should have taken pictures of some cars. 
Multiple methods and input is appreciated, along with pictures About to start making myself some so I am better prepared for the fall race. My cars may still be slow but atleast they won't deslot


----------



## alpink

wheelie bars made from piano wire or brass wire can be attached to chassis via drilling holes in the chassis to insert the wire into and gluing with epoxy, J B Weld and the like. I think brass is the preferable material as it is malleable enough to adjust without tools. 
screw on devices vary for the t-jet type bodies, but resemble the wire configurations somewhat.
I am pretty sure the 2" is measured from back of chassis, but let me confirm that before setting it in stone.
other suggestions and pics will surely follow.


----------

